# Newbie question



## yatinm (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello Folks, Wonderful forum. A dumb newbie question: what's E46?

I am looking to get a new '04 M3 convertible. Any pointers on internet dealers offering discounts and such? My color of choice is Imola Red. "Discussing" the SMG thingy with my wife and seem to be losing the battle :-(

I've had a SLK320 for 4 years which I turned in because I needed 4 seats (have a 5-year old) to enjoy the summer.

Also, looking for that checklist. Couldn't find it.

Thanks, in advance, for all the help!

..Yatin M (Portland, OR)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

"E46" is BMW's development code for the current generation of BMW's 3-Series cars.

The previous generation was the E36.

The next generation will be the E90.

Expect to get at least $2000 off MSRP for a new one.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

yatinm said:


> Also, looking for that checklist. Couldn't find it.


:hi:

Checklists? We don't need no stinking checklists:

http://members.roadfly.com/loki/faqtext.html

http://www.e46fanatics.com/faq/checklist.html


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Expect to get at least $2000 off MSRP for a new one.


Expect?  :flipoff: :angel:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> Expect?  :flipoff: :angel:


I got $3k


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> Expect?  :flipoff: :angel:


*AT LEAST!*
:bigpimp:


----------



## yatinm (Mar 23, 2004)

OK. Picking up the Red baby 'morrow from a dealer 100 miles away....$31 by greyhound. And, got around $2400 off MSRP for the exact color and features that I needed (heated seats, xenon, HK). 

:beerchug:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

yatinm said:


> OK. Picking up the Red baby 'morrow from a dealer 100 miles away....$31 by greyhound. And, got around $2400 off MSRP for the exact color and features that I needed (heated seats, xenon, HK).
> 
> :beerchug:


 :beerchug:

Congratulations....I hope a digital camera was included (pics plz.)


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

atyclb said:


> *AT LEAST!*
> :bigpimp:


Depends upon the region, it seems. From what I've read on this and other forums, it's still next to impossible to get an E46 M3 for anything less than MSRP in the Bay Area and SoCal. Seattle isn't too much better. Texas, OTOH, seems to be a very nice area to look for an M3. $2,000 off MSRP doesn't sound too optimistic down there.


----------



## kawika (Apr 4, 2004)

daihard said:


> Depends upon the region, it seems. From what I've read on this and other forums, it's still next to impossible to get an E46 M3 for anything less than MSRP in the Bay Area and SoCal. Seattle isn't too much better. Texas, OTOH, seems to be a very nice area to look for an M3. $2,000 off MSRP doesn't sound too optimistic down there.


I've seen one poster say s/he got $3250 off MSRP. I've been able to get $1700 in boston. guess i have to put more work in!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

kawika said:


> I've seen one poster say s/he got $3250 off MSRP. I've been able to get $1700 in boston. guess i have to put more work in!


Time to go visit more dealerships :thumbup:


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

kawika said:


> I've seen one poster say s/he got $3250 off MSRP. I've been able to get $1700 in boston. guess i have to put more work in!


I saw that thread, too. Pretty impressive... maybe I should move to Boston. :thumbup:


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

daihard said:


> I saw that thread, too. Pretty impressive... maybe I should move to Boston. :thumbup:


Not worth it. 5% state income tax, and you thought your weather was bad in the winter...

No really. Stay there man. 

When I'll finally leave this place, sure I'll find solace every time I get in the car, but...

-Daver


----------

